# Would this devalue my REO



## Philip

I have debated shaving the reo mini SP to make it a LP.
Is this a wise idea?
I need some expert advice please.


----------



## johan

I've done mine a while back - should've done it long ago. IMO it should increase the value of your Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

its a tough one IMO ,you may lose value as its modified ,but you will broaden your market.
from someone who wants a reo,but recently decided against a non LP buy due to airy preferences i would pounce on a shaved reo.
but in fairness,wouldn't expect to pay the same as a reosmods lp.
also this is quality dependent,a bad job will destroy value,and limit the market to modders(like me ;P )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip

So far it looks like its worth shaving Paige any other thoughts?


----------



## zadiac

No it hasn't. It increased the value. Now it can take a wider range of atties.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip

ok so does anyone know who can shave my reo in Cape Town?


----------



## TylerD

Done mine. Opens a whole new world of attys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

No one wants a Standard REO because of the imitations... shaving your REO will increase the value!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Philip

Thanks Rob now I just need to find someone with the MAD skills to be able to do it... AnYbody here that can do it and is in Cape Town?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

pm @Nooby his the man to do it


----------



## Andre

@Philip, I agree with what was said above. Unfortunately I do not know of someone to do it. I had one of mine done by @WestCoastFog and very professionally, but he lives quite far from Cape Town and do not know if he has the facility to do it, still available.
Another option, once you have done it, is to strip the coating of the Reo - then the whole mod will be raw aluminium, which is a favourite of mine and a few other Reonauts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip

RIEFY said:


> pm @Nooby his the man to do it


Thanks man


----------



## Philip

Andre said:


> @Philip, I agree with what was said above. Unfortunately I do not know of someone to do it. I had one of mine done by @WestCoastFog and very professionally, but he lives quite far from Cape Town and do not know if he has the facility to do it, still available.
> Another option, once you have done it, is to strip the coating of the Reo - then the whole mod will be raw aluminium, which is a favourite of mine and a few other Reonauts.


Cant I just cover up the raw aluminum with black nail polish?


----------



## Andre

Philip said:


> Cant I just cover up the raw aluminum with black nail polish?


No, that you will immediately notice and it won't last. I does not at all look bad with the top of the catch cup in aluminium - in fact with a silver atomizer it looks quite fitting imo.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex

Philip said:


> Cant I just cover up the raw aluminum with black nail polish?



I guess you could, but the raw aluminum feels incredible in the hand, at least to me. In addition, you don't have to worry about little paint chips and scratches, because they are easily removed with some scotch-brite cloth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> No, that you will immediately notice and it won't last. I does not at all look bad with the top of the catch cup in aluminium - in fact with a silver atomizer it looks quite fitting imo.





Philip said:


> Cant I just cover up the raw aluminum with black nail polish?



Or you could strip the whole Reo down to raw aluminium, its mine and alot of other folks favourite look.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Necris

Philip said:


> Cant I just cover up the raw aluminum with black nail polish?


I must be honest,i cried a little inside when i read that.
Please don't use nail polish,strip it,powder coat it mother of pearl and pink,but please dont use nail varnish.
it will look terrible,chip and let off lord alone knows what plethora of fumes into your vape if heated accidentally.
we dont drink pink drinks,and we dont paint a ferarri with a permanent marker.


personally,polish the button and door the same as the shaved section,think it will look amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Why not just buy another Reo, you can find them in LP 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

We need a one-stop shop for all the Reo modifications.
Shaving, converting to a SP and also color modifications.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip

Once I have shaved it hopefully @Nooby can help with this I would like to know one thing.
Can I still use my current RM2 on it?
Reason being I will need to use it until I can buy the Atomic or something as good?


----------



## Andre

Philip said:


> Once I have shaved it hopefully @Nooby can help with this I would like to know one thing.
> Can I still use my current RM2 on it?


Yes, you can, but you will have an ugly gap at the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Another option, once you have done it, is to strip the coating of the Reo


 I know @johan told us once what to do to take the anodizing of, but i cant find it


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> I know @johan told us once what to do to take the anodizing of, but i cant find it



"Seep soda" // Caustic Soda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> "Seep soda" // Caustic Soda


 dankie

How far do have to strip the Reo?


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> dankie
> 
> How far do have to strip the Reo?



Until you see the bare aluminum and then quickly rinse in clean cold water - do it outside and use gloves. NB: *the fumes are toxic! *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> dankie
> 
> How far do have to strip the Reo?


Personally I would not think of stripping my anodized Reo. The other finishes no problem, but not the anodized. And mucking around with caustic soda is not my idea of fun.
Anyhow, maybe you have compelling reasons to do so. Imo, you must get all off, inside and outside - leaving some inside might not be visible, but could affect resale value.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Until you see the bare aluminum and then quickly rinse in clean cold water - do it outside and use gloves. NB: *the fumes are toxic! *


 Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Personally I would not think of stripping my anodized Reo. The other finishes no problem, but not the anodized. And mucking around with caustic soda is not my idea of fun.
> Anyhow, maybe you have compelling reasons to do so. Imo, you must get all off, inside and outside - leaving some inside might not be visible, but could affect resale value.


No i like the black, me and @hands are working on a deal so i just needed to know for future reference if i want my door done


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> No i like the black, me and @hands are working on a deal so i just needed to know for future reference if i want my door done


Ah, that makes perfect sense. You could of course just get a raw aluminium door for that purpose.
I have been thinking hard of something to ask @hands to engrave on my Reo, but am afraid I was last in line when it came to creativity.
EDIT: Sorry @Philip, we are hijacking your thread. Will desist now.


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Ah, that makes perfect sense. You could of course just get a raw aluminium door for that purpose.
> I have been thinking hard of something to ask @hands to engrave on my Reo, but am afraid I was last in line when it came to creativity.



" 'n Koring-aar of 5, met berg in agtergrond" should make a nice engraving for you Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Ah, that makes perfect sense. You could of course just get a raw aluminium door for that purpose.
> I have been thinking hard of something to ask @hands to engrave on my Reo, but am afraid I was last in line when it came to creativity.
> EDIT: Sorry @Philip, we are hijacking your thread. Will desist now.


 Last one from my side @Philip 
It was the plan but the send a SL door with the last Reo order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Ive done both. First I removed the paint and then had it converted to LP. I actually got more for the reo when i sold it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

So guys, any idea who can do all the modifications for Reo's?
@JakesSA, @jtgrey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Imthiaz Khan said:


> So guys, any idea who can do all the modifications for Reo's?
> @JakesSA, @jtgrey


You can add me to your list if you like.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great, thanks @Genosmate 
Do you do all modifications to Reos?


----------



## Genosmate

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great, thanks @Genosmate
> Do you do all modifications to Reos?


Could do most things I guess,heres what I'm working on at the moment ;

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great news @Genosmate 

So just to confirm, the list will inlcude:
Shaving of High Profiles
Converting to Super Light Profiles (Body + Door)
Changing the color


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great news @Genosmate
> 
> So just to confirm, the list will inlcude:
> Shaving of High Profiles
> Converting to Super Light Profiles (Body + Door)
> Changing the color


Have never seen a conversion to Super Light (SL) done by anyone?
Are we not just talking of shaving and stripping finishes?


----------



## Genosmate

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great news @Genosmate
> 
> So just to confirm, the list will inlcude:
> Shaving of High Profiles
> Converting to Super Light Profiles (Body + Door)
> Changing the color


Converting to low profile shouldn't be an issue.Never done one all I need is to confirm the amount of material to come off,easy enough to find.
Changing a solid Grand or Mini to an SL can be done but I doubt its cost effective,its a lot of work on a manual mill.
Sorry don't have any equipment to do colour changes.I can get some quotes though from a local paint shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Have never seen a conversion to Super Light (SL) done by anyone?
> Are we not just talking of shaving and stripping finishes?


Hi Andre you've probably seen my last post.
I plan to mod a solid body to a type of SL for myself (need a REO to do it though) but I'm not planning on following the pattern of a standard SL it will be more personal with some shape to it like the attached.
Probably should have said in my post that I can strip paint finishes,but I guess most can do this themselves,but I'm not getting involved with that story of trying to strip anodizing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Andre, I thought @jtgrey converted his Reo to SL. Tried searching for the post but cannot find it. I might have read incorrectly though


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Apologies to all if I got this wrong


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> I plan to mod a solid body to a type of SL for myself (need a REO to do it though) but I'm not planning on following the pattern of a standard SL it will be more personal with some shape to it like the attached.


That shaped Reo is most stunning. Looking forward to see your handiwork.


----------



## jtgrey

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Apologies to all if I got this wrong



I can do it , the only problem is that I am not home all the time . That being said I think @jakesa is the best bet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Apologies to all if I got this wrong


None necessary,I can easily do a solid to an SL but it would cost too much to be viable,I think anyone wanting this would be best to sell a solid body and get an SL.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Genosmate said:


> None necessary,I can easily do a solid to an SL but it would cost too much to be viable,I think anyone wanting this would be best to sell a solid body and get an SL.


I agree with you I do have my own cnc machine at home but if you have to ask someone to do it then it would just cost to much


----------



## jtgrey

Going to make my kui a sl as soon as I get home again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

jtgrey said:


> I agree with you I do have my own cnc machine at home but if you have to ask someone to do it then it would just cost to much


Well that should certainly convince everyone.
If you think its not viable on a CNC mill,mines all hand,eye,measure,measure stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Genosmate said:


> Well that should certainly convince everyone.
> If you think its not viable on a CNC mill,mines all hand,eye,measure,measure stuff


The problem with the cnc mill is that if you ask a place to do it for you then they are going to charge you per hour and most of them will charge you to write the program for the cnc as well .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

So I guess it will cost you very close to a R1000 or even more but if you have your own machine it will be peanuts to do

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for all the info and feedback @jtgrey and @Genosmate


----------



## JakesSA

I can certainly shave 'em. Maybe when I get my digital readout re-installed I will try my hand at doing an SL conversion. Perhaps simplify the pattern somewhat though .. polka dots anyone?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

JakesSA said:


> I can certainly shave 'em. Maybe when I get my digital readout re-installed I will try my hand at doing an SL conversion. Perhaps simplify the pattern somewhat though .. polka dots anyone?



You should subscribe to this channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqR9wRW2JYXOlpqiN8C0dIg

He has some really good tips


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Have never seen a conversion to Super Light (SL) done by anyone?
> Are we not just talking of shaving and stripping finishes?


----------



## Andre

Zodd said:


>


Of course, I forgot about the one on which you did the back panel. Thanks for reminding me.


----------

